# Article on Merckx Polka Yellow/Green Jersey Custom Paint



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

This is a week or so late but I think it's a pretty cool article that should be linked to here. Some pictures and a good story about how the factory in Belgium was able to turn around custom painted frames overnight for Quick Step riders Sylvain Chavanel and Jerome Pineau when they were in the yellow/green and polka dot jerseys respectively. 

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...vanels-special-yellow-eddy-merckx-bike_127059


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Looks like Eddy actually signed it in white.
Hey, never seen that flat gold piece on rims before. Is that just the same
sa the little silver threaded piece that we're suppose to use on our bikes/tubes?
Sure looks so . . . .


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I think that gold piece is a counterweight. These are Ambrosio Nemesis rims, the choice of many teams for the cobblestones that were featured in this years Belgian stages. The counterweight, as I understand it, is to make up for the material removed by the valve hole. This is what I have been told at least but I've always wondered why the valve itself wouldn't offset any wheel imbalance.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm sure it is a counterweight ,Wouldn't it (and the valve stem) be counterweighting the internal sleeve at the opposite side of the rim ? I know my wheels (many ha ha) always come to rest with the valve at 12 oclock indicating the sleeved section is the heaviest.


----------

